
Crypton – A framework for creating zero-knowledge mobile and desktop applications - monort
https://github.com/SpiderOak/crypton
======
quinndupont
I've been looking into putting Crypton to work in a web app, but because of
authentication issues with web browsers, there's still serious risk of "man in
the middle" attacks (which the Crypton website details). Really wish we had a
web browser solution! Also, they have an upcoming API for a hosted version,
which sounds really exciting.

